# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Rail 15

## jeanvaljean

Em cần 2 cặp dai 1m,  4 cặp dài 1.5m
Tất cả size 15 
Bác nào có hú em với ạh ( phải đẹp nhu ngọc trinh nha)

----------


## len_ken

Em có một cặp SR15 dài 1,1m , bác có quan tâm không bác .

----------


## Tuancoi

Anh còn vài cặp dài 1.5-1.8 mét

----------

